# trouble setting up mh-871, please help if you can!



## rbeaman204 (Jun 19, 2010)

I am so frustrated it is unreal. I am pretty good with computers- but I know nothing about drivers and stuff. 

I unpacked all the stuff in the box, got the stand together in a few minutes. THe cutter powers on-although everytime I turn it on the cutter head goes all the way far right and hits the little red button! I insert the cd-rom and find the thing to download from the cd. When I click on the install section it runs through a couple of things and tells me this

"The drive is successfully Pre-Installed in advance! Please insert the device.And select automatically install in the <FOund New Hardware Wizard >dialog box, ignore the warning of <windows logo testing>, click the <continue anyway> button until finishing"

When I connect the usb cable to my laptop, nothing happens! Its like my laptop is not recognizing the cutter at all or that it is even connected!


----------



## Danmega (Apr 8, 2009)

you need to install the usb driver (use comm 3 port) to use the usb cable. One more important thing. Just use the same usb port that was used when u installed the drivers with. it will save you hours of headaches


----------



## rbeaman204 (Jun 19, 2010)

where do i get the download for the driver? The cd won't let me install anything without connecting the cutter, when I do connect it, nothing happens, like its not even plugged in...What is comm 3 port? How do I determine what port is comm3?


----------



## Danmega (Apr 8, 2009)

It should have come with a seperate disk for the usb cable connection. When I got mine it came in a slamm cd. If not you can go the the uscutters.com website go the the support page and open up a suppert ticket. Once you start the install proccess you'll learn about the com 3 port


----------



## Danmega (Apr 8, 2009)

When Installing the USB software don't let windows install the windows drivers. you choose the install drivers from the cd or the downloaded drivers if you go that route.


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

if you plug the usb cable into your laptop and nothing happens ...this means the port for the cutter is already to go.......you need to open the cut software and make sure the cut software is pointing to the correct port......in the list of ports from the cut software there should be a port that says uscutter com3 port........this is found in the settings of the cut software.

if you are using cut studio then run the program and there will be a button named "cutter" click this and a dialog box will load ...use this dialog to find the port settings.

Inked


----------



## rbeaman204 (Jun 19, 2010)

Ok- Hugo at uscutter support was a big help! Pretty much I had to reroute the usb com port to com3 intstead of com12(computer assigned com12)- had no idea how to do this and he walked me though it- now Im off to find inkscape to download. My wheels were off track too, but now everything is ok and reay to go! YAY!


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

exactly as I said ..... 

Inked


----------

